# Finally We Got One!



## bearlyrunning (Sep 10, 2005)

After about a year of looking and deciding, then re-deciding, we brought home our new to us 21 RS today. The previous owner spent about 2 hours helping us with the WDH and showing us all the goodies. Funny how many of the mods we have seen in here have already been done, possibly a couple new ones







.
We towed it halfway home and had to stop at Camping World to get soome bigger mirrors, chocks, levelers, hoses, and special TP ?. The shopping has just begun








We keep peeking outside in disbelief, tommorrow we start filling it up with stuff, and hope to get out for a weekend trip in a couple of weeks.
Thanks to everyone on this forum, all the info we were able to get really helped us pick out a good one(nice PDI checklist!) and make a informed decision.
John


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

John congrats on the new Outback and welcome to the Outbackers!


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

_*Congrats on your 21rs your gonna love that baby......... doesn't matter what sized Outback you get your gonna love it.................welcome to the site.........kick off your shoes and sit a spell (until it's camping time that is lol) *_


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Another 21rs, great choice. have fun and welcome !!!


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

Nice choice. I have to admit its my favorite model. Nice to have another local outbacker.

Enjoy

Toolman


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats on the 21RS. It is a great trailer and I hope that you guys have as much fun possible with it. Camp on.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

john action .

welcome aboard and congrats on the new (used) 21rs









enjoy and have fun.

darrel


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats on the new trailer!!! Have fun and keep us informed of how things are going!!!!

Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

bearlyrunning,

Welcome to Outbackers.com. action I'm sure you will enjoy your new Outback. Have a great time camping.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on your new purchase. Glad to hear the old owner took so much time to get you fully informed on the Outback. Y-guy spent about 4 hours with me...guess I'm a bit slower then you...........


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome John to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 21RS
Have fun and enjoy

Don action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

bearlyrunning,

action Welcome to Outbackers action 
and congratulations on the new Outback!

Welcome aboard!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Bearlyrunning,

Welcome to the Outback family. Like many have said-you're going to really love your 21rs. We have the same model and love it.

If you need any help, do not hesitate to ask-we live in Hollister which is only a little over an hour away from Pleasanton.

Jos


----------



## bearlyrunning (Sep 10, 2005)

Jose Fernandez said:


> Bearlyrunning,
> 
> Welcome to the Outback family. Like many have said-you're going to really love your 21rs. We have the same model and love it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jose and everyone else!
BTW, do you ever camp at the Thousand Trails in Morgan Hill for a weekend trip ?
They call me every few days with an offer.....
John


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congrats, bearlyrunning, and welcome to the family! I'm a newbie, too, but really feel comfortable here already! Glad to have you!!


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Bearlyrunning,

I've have never camped @ Thousand Trails in Morgan Hill, but have been there as a guest. It's not bad. Not really much to do in the area, beside shopping. They have offer a nice pool, but it's almost a bit too cold for that lately... If you like camping along the beach-give Marina Dunes a try. Full Hook-ups and walking distance to beach. Also Monterey, Carmel a few minutes drive... If you like camping amongst the redwoods, Big Sur has many nice campgrounds. KOA in Watsonville/Santa Cruz is nice, a bit pricey, but nice and many activities for the kids.

Jose


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats on your new 21RS, we've had a lot of fun with ours and I'm sure you will too.









Mike


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

john action

i did not realize when i welcomed you to the site that you are just over the hill from us







probably what 15 mins or less, anyway hopefully we cross paths soon.

darrel


----------

